# Reds the Bird and the tree



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/0PfV58nB3RY


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pure gold entertainment ;D. 


Rudy full of muscle benching 200lbs for sure, LOL.

Willow may some need pink boxing gloves or is she on the basketball team? The high jump looks professional. ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Data the Man who can 

Got out my 1973 aged Punish and pain Nordic Warrior Big Bag Gloves and Boxing catching mits"

"EverLast" the best old school" Real gear 

they are earned sweat 6,000 hours plus getting some 

Willow Big Rud Doggy Dog went 3 hard rounds

they won ;D

The liver shots never turn your back on on a Red 

and Willow wore my mouth gear some fun

Live action 

whats this got to do with it?

Everything

the Fighters Heart is the keys


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D


----------

